# 👀 LF amazing porities



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey all,
Has anyone seen any purple or multicolour porities in their travels? I found some out of the USA from Reef Nation. He's selling them off his website and on eBay.
I've seen green here, but looking for something more interesting.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

occasionally (very occasionally) there have been colonies of pink porites - which is nice, because like the green ones, they branch.
Otherwise, for a while Eric and I and purple porites, but mine died, and I suspect his might have as well when his tank crashed.
btw-can you give me a link to reef nation? curious to see what he has.
I looked for darth maul porites for years and never found them... but i, too, love porites


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe this is the website. http://www.reefnation.com/shop/

Who's Jason Fox?

http://www.reefnation.com/product/tyree-darth-maul-porites/


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

those are reef nation porites on his website... sweet...
what's his eBay shop?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/reefnation/app_149115948441659


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Try searching reef nation on eBay. He has some darth maul porities listed right now. I would grab these in a heart beat if I could figure out how to ship them here.

Or check this link for an aestreapora that is really cool.
http://www.reefnation.com/product/reefnation-thunderdome-astreopora/


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I saw a couple at Big Al's Scarborough last night. It was too dark to tell what colour they were.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

matti2uude said:


> I think I saw a couple at Big Al's Scarborough last night. It was too dark to tell what colour they were.


A couples what? Porities??


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes sorry Porities.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> Otherwise, for a while Eric and I and purple porites, but mine died, and I suspect his might have as well when his tank crashed.


Funny enough, it's the only "SPS" that survived the crash. I have a colony that's about 12" in diameter


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

ameekplec. said:


> Funny enough, it's the only "SPS" that survived the crash. I have a colony that's about 12" in diameter


Do you have a pic? I would love to see what a 12" purple porities looks like.


----------

